# relabel tee near chicago/nw indiana



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

I cant seem to find any tailor or dry cleaners that will charge a reasonable fee for relabeling my shirts. Has anyone in the chicago/nw indiana area know of a shop that can take the old labels out and replace them with mine for less than .60? I've gotten prices like 1.50 up to 6.50, ...6.50....child please! If anyone knows of someone in the area could you please let me know....thanks


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

We have done these in the past. It depends on how you are looking to have the labels sewn in, there is alot of different ways all resulting in different time frames needed


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

I found a seamstress on Craigslist. Many housewives etc doing 'homework', and advertise on the 'list'. Just go there in the services section and type in 'seamstress'. I have no doubt in the Chi-town area you will have a problem finding one.


----------



## DanielleNY (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone do the labels for cloting, t-shirts, pants, all.,, thank you
send me email [email protected], 
Danielle


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Get off the Stevenson at Cermak. I'm sure you can find someone in China Town to do it. They can squeeze you in between sewing on fake Coach labels.


----------

